
How Samsung is out-innovating Apple - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/18/tech/gaming-gadgets/samsung-apple-innovation/index.html?hpt=hp_bn5
======
moron4hire
The Samsung DROID Charge (that I got a week after it's original release,
because it had "the best battery life of the Verizon 4G Android phones".
Didn't know yet that that still meant it was shit) had me seriously
considering giving up on Android, but somehow I got convinced to try the
Samsung Galaxy S3. The phone is amazing, and it's really difficult to imagine
that the same company somehow made both phones, a mere year and a half apart.

